# X800 pro only getting 100 fps on ati tool



## Spyder001 (Oct 15, 2004)

I have tried 5 differnt drivers have reinstalled and driver cleans as well as hacked registry to make sure all old files were gone and yet everytime i reinstall drivers, i will get about 370 fps for a while then after a day or two my fps in atitool will randomly drop back to 100 and i lose performace in games as well im overclocking but i had done it before an it was fine.

Im really confused im still trying to figure out whether it is software or hardware.


----------



## TheJuice (Oct 16, 2004)

Have your checked your Anti Aliasing and Anisotropic Filtering settings?


----------



## Spyder001 (Oct 16, 2004)

yes 
just to put these things behind us , yes i am sure the anti aliasing settings are the same yes im sure temporal AA is off, im sure i have reinstalled things and reinstalled windows im wondering if its ati tool or drivers im using Omega drivers 3.9.


----------

